# Samsung Galaxy S6



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone have the Samsung Galaxy S6 phone? How is the battery on the phone?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S6: Battery Life


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

What you mean?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Will Hurt said:


> What you mean?


it is a link to someone who has experience with the phone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My friend had it, the battery life sucked from what he tells me, it does charge quickly, though he was not impressed by that point.


----------

